# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Ιλίου - Πετρούπολης - Καματερού Κυριακή 22-2-2009

## klarabel

Επειδή επιβάλλεται να γνωριστούμε νέοι , παλαιότεροι και υποψήφιοι κόμβοι και πελάτες και επειδή έχουμε καιρό να κάνουμε ένα meeting όπως το προηγούμενο , είναι ευκαιρία αυτή την Κυριακή για όσους μπορούν να πιούμε τον καφέ μας και να γνωριστούμε. 
Ο Ατταλος, (Nodeid=13821) είναι ένα πολύ ωραίο, και άνετο μέρος με φανταστική θέα σε όλη την Αθήνα (και σημαντικό χωρίς πρόβλημα parking).
Κόμβος δεν υπάρχει εκεί ακόμα αλλά υπάρχει hotspot.

Ετσι λοιπόν, για να έχει ανοίξει ..και το μάτι από τους ξενύχτηδες του Σαββάτου..............είμαστε για, ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 22-2-2009 ώρα 15:00 στον Ατταλο (Καματερό).

εννοείται φυσικά ότι είναι καλεσμένα όλα τα awmnνάκια, ανεξαρτήτου συνδεσιμότητας και περιοχής.
Θα είναι και ....φρεσκοαπολυμένοι στη συνάντηση !!!!

Υ.Γ. 1. Οσοι έρθουν με δικό τους μέσο βρίσκουν την θέση απο το Wind
2. και ...Λεωφορείο ....701 ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟ-ΙΛΙΟΝ-ΣΤΑΘ.ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ και ...704 ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟ-ΣΤΑΘ.ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ (ΚΥΚΛΙΚΗ)

----------


## geosia

Παρόλο που η συνάντηση είναι για την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι μαζί σας.

Και να φέρω και κανά καινούργιο.  ::

----------


## marius

Αντε Κωστα ,καιρος ηταν  ::   ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Μεσα....Μπαμπη θα κερασεις??  ::

----------


## fengi1

Αμα ερθει και αυτος δεν ερχομαι εγω  ::

----------


## sv1emi

> Μεσα....Μπαμπη θα κερασεις??



Δεν αφήνεις τις βόλτες και τα καφεδάκια εσύ…
Άντε κοίτα να βρεις χρόνο να έρθω και εγώ να δούμε τη συμβαίνει στον κόμβο σου που χαροπαλεύει και ψοφάνε ένα ένα τα λινκ.

----------


## chrismarine

Να έρθω και εγώ ?  ::

----------


## babisbabis

> Μεσα....Μπαμπη θα κερασεις??


Να σε εσενα ρε καραγυφτα!  ::  
Ας ερχοσουνα προχτες να σε κερναγα!
Γυφτο!





> Αμα ερθει και αυτος δεν ερχομαι εγω


Ποιον λες Αντωνη?  ::

----------


## babisbabis

> Δεν αφήνεις τις βόλτες και τα καφεδάκια εσύ…
> Άντε κοίτα να βρεις χρόνο να έρθω και εγώ να δούμε τη συμβαίνει στον κόμβο σου που χαροπαλεύει και ψοφάνε ένα ένα τα λινκ.


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1emi

> Να έρθω και εγώ ?


Γιατί ρωτάς?? Έλα  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

την Κυριακή αν δεν τύχει κανάς σεισμός, καταποντισμός, έκρηξη, πλημμύρα, ανεμοστρόβιλος κτλ κτλ θα έρθω και εγώ να τα πούμε από κοντά!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SV1EFO

> την Κυριακή αν δεν τύχει κανάς σεισμός, καταποντισμός, έκρηξη, πλημμύρα, ανεμοστρόβιλος κτλ κτλ θα έρθω και εγώ να τα πούμε από κοντά!


Επιτελους να σε γνωρισουμε απο κοντα...!!

----------


## klarabel

Επειδή ,
1. Μίλησα με τον υπεύθυνο εκεί για το meeting της Κυριακής και με ρώτησε για πόσα άτομα για να μας ετοιμάσει το χώρο ? 
2. Ατομα δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω πόσοι τελικά θα μπορέσουν να έρθουν.
3. Η ώρα είναι τέτοια που ενδεχόμενα να έχει αρκετό κόσμο και ίσως είναι δύσκολο να βρούμε ενιαίο χώρο
4. Κάποιοι θα δουλεύουν όπως μου είπαν και σχολάνε στις 15:00

Λέω να το "τσουλήσουμε" 3 ώρες αργότερα , δηλ να το κάνουμε στις 15:00, έτσι ώστε μετά το μεσημεριανό και καλά φαγωμένοι να απολαύσουμε και το καφέ μας με περισσότερη άνεση.
Περιμένω και και την δική σας άποψη.

----------


## geosia

Το λιγότερο μαζευόμαστε καμιά δεκαριά-δεκαπενταριά οπότε κλείσε για τόσους.

Για την ώρα κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## SV1EFO

> Επειδή ,
> 1. Μίλησα με τον υπεύθυνο εκεί για το meeting της Κυριακής και με ρώτησε για πόσα άτομα για να μας ετοιμάσει το χώρο ? 
> 2. Ατομα δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω πόσοι τελικά θα μπορέσουν να έρθουν.
> 3. Η ώρα είναι τέτοια που ενδεχόμενα να έχει αρκετό κόσμο και ίσως είναι δύσκολο να βρούμε ενιαίο χώρο
> 4. Κάποιοι θα δουλεύουν όπως μου είπαν και σχολάνε στις 15:00
> 
> Λέω να το "τσουλήσουμε" 3 ώρες αργότερα , δηλ να το κάνουμε στις 15:00, έτσι ώστε μετά το μεσημεριανό και καλά φαγωμένοι να απολαύσουμε και το καφέ μας με περισσότερη άνεση.
> Περιμένω και και την δική σας άποψη.


ΩΩΩχχχχ !!!! Παλι ξυλο θα φαμε ...!!! Μια με την πιτα , μια με τους καφεδες.... μια με το σχολειο .... Πολυ ξυλο ρε παιδια..!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλά Κυριακή δουλεύετε? εγώ έχω δουλίτσα ποιό μετά δεν θα μπορέσω τόσο αργά πάντως. 12 ήτανε πολύ καλά νομίζω.

----------


## VFXCode

Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί να γνωρίσω επιτέλους από κοντά τον περιβόητο Marius  ::

----------


## geosid

An ερθει ο babis θα ερθω και θα κατσω αλλου για να μην γινουμε ρεζιλι ....
θα παρω το κλαραμπελ να πουμε καμια σοβαρη κουβεντα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## babisbabis

Να κατσεις αλλου ρε!
Τοσοι λαχνοι στην πιτα, ουτε ενα καλωδιο πορτατιφ λευκο 2 Χ 0.22mm δεν κερδισες! ΟΥΣΤ!  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

> Να κατσεις αλλου ρε!
> Τοσοι λαχνοι στην πιτα, ουτε ενα καλωδιο πορτατιφ λευκο 2 Χ 0.22mm δεν κερδισες! ΟΥΣΤ!


Να κατσεις μαζι μου ρε... Εγω κερδισα μια καρτα δικτυου 10/100....!! Ειμαι τυχερος !!!!

----------


## klarabel

Τελικά και λόγω καιρού, επειδή θα είναι όλοι μέσα, και δεν θα έχει τραπέζια έξω όπως την προηγούμενη φορά, καλύτερα στις 15:00.
Σήμερα το πρωί το θερμόμετρο που είναι στην Εθνική οδό στο ύψος του Αγ. Στεφάνου έδειχνε -2 !! , οπότε μην περιμένετε καλύτερο καιρό για Κυριακή. 
Ντυθείτε καλά, και να προσέχετε. CU  ::

----------


## geosid

> Τελικά και λόγω καιρού, επειδή θα είναι όλοι μέσα, και δεν θα έχει τραπέζια έξω όπως την προηγούμενη φορά, καλύτερα στις 15:00.
> Σήμερα το πρωί το θερμόμετρο που είναι στην Εθνική οδό στο ύψος του Αγ. Στεφάνου έδειχνε -2 !! , οπότε μην περιμένετε καλύτερο καιρό για Κυριακή. 
> Ντυθείτε καλά, και να προσέχετε. CU


εγω θα ειμαι αγκαλια με το κουμπαρο μου για να κρατησουμε τη θερμοκρασια του κορμιου μας σταθερη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Ας ελπίσουμε και αύριο να έχει λιακάδα τουλάχιστον όπως σήμερα !!!

----------

